# extrema 2



## teamplug'em (Mar 2, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone could tell me if they make the extrema 2 in a left handed version?
Cody Teamplug'em


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't think that they do, I could be wrong but I doubt it, I have never heard of one. If you want a left handed 3 1/2 in semi-auto I would get a Super Black Eagle 2. I am sure they make a left handed one of those. GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

nope


----------



## teamplug'em (Mar 2, 2006)

how much of a difference is there between sbe2 and the extrema 2?
cody temaplug'em


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I was just looking at these two guns this weekend and pricing them in Fargo. Scheels was the cheepest that we could find. The SBE 2 fit me a little nicer and it was lighter then the extrema 2. The SBE is inertia driven so there is no gas and not many moving parts on the gun, so it's a lot easier to clean. The The extrema was about $150 cheaper than the SBE. I think that I am going to get a SBE in the near future. I would say they are both good guns. Go with whatever fits you the nicest.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Beretta has never, and will never make a left-handed gun.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

ive shot them both, both very very nice guns. I went w/ the XTREMA 2 over the sbe. cant go wrong w/ either one when it comes time to get a new gun.


----------



## teamplug'em (Mar 2, 2006)

i got the super black eagle2 and i really like it.
cody Teamplug'em


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Cheers :beer:


----------

